# Heat Pump compressor trips circuit breaker



## Pete H (Aug 14, 2006)

I would get a second opinion. The question is how many amps is the 
comp. pulling and whats it rated for? Alot of things can cause the
breaker to trip including loose connections and a bad breaker.
Did the tech measure amps on comp and it exceeded breaker amperage? IF it is a bad comp. I would repl it for $900. But get
a good contractor. I would not repl. entire unit for $3200


----------



## oddjob (Sep 19, 2005)

Being a Carrier unit, if it's a scroll compressor I think they carry a 10 year warranty. Check with your installer to be sure.


----------



## joejean (Feb 11, 2006)

I found out the compressor has an extended warranty for 4 years, so I would be covered, however, I'm told that the $900 was just the labor for installing it. Could it cost that much to replace?
Thanks


----------

